# Poll: The next Prime Minister?



## Cooper (Nov 10, 2020)

Predict who will be the next prime minister of Canada and then come back after the election to see how accurately we polled.


----------



## Cooper (Nov 10, 2020)

List of federal political parties in Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_federal_political_parties_in_Canada


----------



## Nafti (Nov 19, 2020)

Erin O’Toole is looking pretty good. Another vote for him by yours truly! Not many Trudeau fans in here I see! :lol:


----------



## domains (Nov 19, 2020)

don't even get me started on Trudeau lol.


----------



## Nafti (Nov 19, 2020)

May God bless our clueless PM! :lol:

https://youtu.be/gJ700Ws3iYU


----------



## aactive (Nov 19, 2020)

Cooper said:
			
		

> List of federal political parties in Canada
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_federal_political_parties_in_Canada



If you have to look up the federal political parties of Canada in Wikipedia. you shouldn't be voting.


----------



## Cooper (Nov 19, 2020)

aactive said:
			
		

> If you have to look up the federal political parties of Canada in Wikipedia. you shouldn't be voting.




Really?
So without looking, who is at the head of this party?


----------



## Cooper (Nov 19, 2020)

aactive - I see it's your first post, welcome to dn.ca


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 19, 2020)

Nafti said:
			
		

> May God bless our clueless PM! :lol:
> 
> https://youtu.be/gJ700Ws3iYU




Seriously.... how did he switch the topic to Canada, were we using tear gas and sending the military to beat on Canadians.
By switching the topic to us did he somehow put us in the same category on the international stage?

What a moron!!


----------



## Nafti (Nov 20, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> What a moron!!



I believe you’re being FAR too nice by calling him that. But this is a public forum so I guess moron is suitable. :lol:


----------



## aactive (Nov 20, 2020)

Cooper said:
			
		

> aactive - I see it's your first post, welcome to dn.ca



Thanks. Good to see someone is trying to promote discussion of .ca domains.


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 22, 2020)

domains said:
			
		

> don't even get me started on Trudeau lol.




LOLOLO


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 24, 2020)

The system is now geographically and demographically fixed so that the Liberals will win every election going forward. 

There is only slim chance that they lose: if the sitting Liberal PM absolutely goes off the rails (as Trudeau pretty well did) and then the PQ wins enough seats to form a minority government with the PC party. Other than that, it's Liberals all day and night. 

Think about it, a massively-corrupt, misogynistic, blackface Liberal PM still managed to sneak out a victory.


----------



## RedRider (Nov 24, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> The system is now geographically and demographically fixed so that the Liberals will win every election going forward.
> 
> There is only slim chance that they lose: if the sitting Liberal PM absolutely goes off the rails (as Trudeau pretty well did) and then the PQ wins enough seats to form a minority government with the PC party. Other than that, it's Liberals all day and night.
> 
> Think about it, a massively-corrupt, misogynistic, blackface Liberal PM still managed to sneak out a victory.



Best post here so far [notify]DomainRecap[/notify]

Everyone I know voted PC yet the liberals got in. Out west nobody votes liberal, quebec doesn't vote liberal, if not for the fools in ontario the liberals would be wiped off the map. For the life of me I don't understand how toronto and area always goes red.


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 24, 2020)

The East Coast goes Liberal because they are 100% dependent on Federal funding and don't want the PCs to stop the gravy train, the Liberals pick up more than enough seats on Quebec (more than the BQ this election 35-32) and BC, then rely on hammering down in Ontario, especially in the big cities. 

And since the seats are disproportionate on the East Coast and Quebec, Alberta (with no riding fewer than 100,000 people) gets totally shafted in terms of representation. And don't get me going on PEI, with more dogs than people (LOL) yet due to a grandfathered rule, have 4 MPs. And Alberta has only 34. Do that math. 

And Trudeau promised "electoral reform based on population", but all he has done was add more seats to Ontario (big surprise), leaving the West unchanged, even thought Alberta has long been Canada's fastest-growing province.


----------



## domains (Nov 24, 2020)

I don't agree the Liberals will always win, they are leading Canada towards a cliff and the problem is most Canadians are too complacent.  When the economy finally suffers, people lose jobs, taxes go up, etc., then there will be a big backlash.  If you really believe the Liberals are inept, then it is best to just get out of the way and let them do themselves in.  When I look at their policies and where it will take Canada, I don't see the majority being happy with them by the time the next election rolls around.  Seems like they have lots more time to create scandals for themselves.  I mean we have a failed teacher and snowboard instructor as PM, and a finance minister who was a journalist with degrees in Russian history and Slavonic studies.  And don't even look at the health minister's bio.  With leaders like this what could go wrong? lol


----------



## domains (Nov 24, 2020)

though I agree the Liberals are putting in or said to be putting in initiatives that favor the left, like lowering the voting age, increasing immigration, and increasing handouts.


----------

